# We had a photoshoot! *Pic Heavy*



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I'm sorry if these are big, I've never attached pics from my Mac, bare with me! 
I finally got around to taking pics of Solace in the tank, a couple of the Marimo Balls, and one of my boy Castiel. Hope you like! :-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Solace is so pretty!! Nice pics.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

She's gorgeous!!!


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

Both are very pretty!!!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Thank you! :-D


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Oooh WOW!!! LOVE!!!!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

:-D


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

SO, so so cute. The little one is just precious and I love Castiel's colors!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Great pics! I LOVE Castiel's face shot!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Hehe, it's like he's saying "Hey! What are you lookin' at?" In a tough guy voice. 

Finally uploaded the pics to my album.


----------



## Owlets (Oct 24, 2009)

So cute! I love how curious Solace is of the camera!


----------

